# shimano stradic



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

well i bent the main gear in my stradic 2500FH...what should i do????


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Call somebody that can fix it!!!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh Repair it, or have it repaired.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

like who....and could i fix it myself?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sailfish23 (5/25/2008)*like who....and could i fix it myself?


Call places like Outcast. As far as you? How can I answer that question....what is your mechanical ability. I do all my own repairs on just about everything I own. Sometimes I even amaze myself.:banghead...I look at it this way...it didn't work before I got into it, the worse it could turn out that it won't work after I get into it, which is very seldom.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

http://mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/schematic.php?url=Shimano/Shimano%20ST2500FH.pdf

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

shimano is a complicated reel to fix ALOT of parts just take it to outcast there repair is reasonable i would spend 10 dollars plus part for them to fix it instead of having a major head ache


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

THNAKS for all ur help guys and i fixed it today....sorta

it works some what and im fine w/ that!!!!

and how do i fix the part that connects the reel to the rod if it snaped???:banghead


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

depends. what kind of car did you run over it with?

seriously, sounds like you trashed it. you can epoxy it on w/ some JB weld, but it won't hold forever, if at all. either get a new body, or just get another reel and save this one for parts...


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

nope bike tire!!


----------

